# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 17.02.2010 - 18.02.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.caa -> c:\windows\system32\7582a7f0.exeBackdoor.Win32.Bredavi.caa -> c:\windows\system32\e86f79d2.exeBackdoor.Win32.Bredavi.cag -> c:\windows\system32\eccde618.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\programdata\60869130\60869130.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.12855, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.AEV, NOD32: Win32/Adware.SecurityTool application, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAlert-HW [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ar -> c:\documents and settings\lesha.samlab\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\netuza32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.BAT.Qhost.hl -> c:\documents and settings\люция\doctorweb\quarantine\podari.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Hosts.242 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.dou -> c:\windows\system32\cbd76ae8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bnxn -> d:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bnxn -> g:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bnxn -> h:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bnxn -> e:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bnxn -> f:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19706, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aez -> c:\documents and settings\sasha\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\netuza32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.12874, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.BM trojan )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bdgr -> c:\program files\madmodule\madservice.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aerr -> c:\winnt\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35818, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> h:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> f:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> d:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> e:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ym -> g:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.zs -> \virus\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.AX trojan )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.almb -> c:\program files\internetsecurity2010\is2010.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.12899, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3165026, NOD32: Win32/Adware.AdvancedVirusRemover.B application, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Koblu.cem -> c:\r1z3n7j3q4d6.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Koblu.cex -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\czhkk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.579, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SI!P!XBPk!Tk.2FCDBA8A, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Koblu.cex -> c:\windows\system32\14.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.579, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SI!P!XBPk!Tk.2FCDBA8A, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Koblu.cex -> c:\windows\system32\48.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.579, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SI!P!XBPk!Tk.2FCDBA8A, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Koblu.cfa -> c:\windows\system32\36.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.627, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SI!P!XBPk!Tk.558291F4, NOD32: Win32/Dialer.NKN trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.440, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

